# Homing Pigeon for Adoption



## vol4wild (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

Last month, a beautiful Homing pigeon was brought to a wildlife clinic where I work. The pigeon was not banded. She could not fly and was extremely emaciated. She was in beautiful feather condition. Since she has been with us, she has gained a substantial amount of weight and now can fly again. Pigeon is comfortable around people although I would not say she is seeking human company. We would like to try to find a home for her in the NY Metropolitan area (we are located on Long Island.) 

We do not know if the pigeon is a male or female. We have been told that she is young. 

Pictures of this pigeon can be seen at this link:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5246942280/

If anyone has any questions about her or is interested in adopting her, please let me know. We would love for her to get a good home and will screen potential adopters to make sure she will have a nice life. 

Thank you!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I wish I lived closer


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Wow beautiful bird and great photography! I wish I lived closer to you guys, as well!


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Beautiful bird and beautiful pictures! Thank you for helping her.


----------



## Mr-Pidges-Mom (Jan 15, 2009)

is she still up for adoption, and if so would you be willing to ship her to NC? I recently lost my bird who would have been 18 on January 17, and would love to give another bird a loving home.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Pidges Mom, where are you located? We have some members in NC who may be able to help. Good luck!


----------



## Mr-Pidges-Mom (Jan 15, 2009)

*I Live in Asheville, NC*

Thanks for the reply, doveone52. 

I live in Asheville, Western NC. I am looking to adopt a young non-releasable pigeon as a pet. I would like to give a pigeon who is imprinted or flightless a good home. I hand-raised my last pet pigeon from 1 week old, and he lived for almost 18 years. He died in November, and I am really missing him. I have a very large parrot cage with ramps and a nesting box in my home.

Tracey




doveone52 said:


> Pidges Mom, where are you located? We have some members in NC who may be able to help. Good luck!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Would you be willing to adopt from Mickacoo? They have tons of birds needing homes, a lot of them young, and some may be flightless as well.
rescuereport.org
mickacoo.org


----------



## Mr-Pidges-Mom (Jan 15, 2009)

*I have not heard of Mickacoo.*

I have not heard of Mickacoo. Thanks for letting me know. I will go and check out the website.

Tracey




MaryOfExeter said:


> Would you be willing to adopt from Mickacoo? They have tons of birds needing homes, a lot of them young, and some may be flightless as well.
> rescuereport.org
> mickacoo.org


----------



## Mr-Pidges-Mom (Jan 15, 2009)

*I checked out their website*

I checked out their website, what nice pigeons, but they will not ship one to NC. You have to pick them up in CA, and I'm a LONG way from there : ( 

Tracey




Mr-Pidges-Mom said:


> I have not heard of Mickacoo. Thanks for letting me know. I will go and check out the website.
> 
> Tracey


----------



## vol4wild (Dec 9, 2010)

We have a few potential adopters here and hope to finalize pigeon's new home this week. 

Thanks for your interest though Mr. Pidges Mom. 
(And very sorry to hear about the recent loss of your pigeon)


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm curious,did this pigeon happen to have some white flights ? It looks like a pigeon I lost,but mine was banded.
Kurps


----------



## FalconLofts.com (Dec 29, 2010)

She looks to be a homer cross, but not a pure homer!
she is a beautiful bird indeed!

Vahe


----------

